# Help a novice to work out what beans to look out for



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi guys

Pretty subjective post but I was looking for advice on how to begin to pick beans based on my tastes.

So I seem to pick beans and the taste varies so much I don't really know what to look out for.

I like a smooth tasting espresso and I like it strong in flavour with a chocolate twist.

I hate it when I buy a new bean and I get that almost metallic bitter flavour but not sure what gives it this flavour to try and avoid when buying.

I hope this makes sense as I want to start buying more beans online but just never know what to buy or where's a good place to start.

Many thanks

Gary


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If all your beans have this metallic, bitter flavour, then you might not be getting the best out of them.

Try grinding finer &/or pulling longer shots (more weight in cup).

Bolivians?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Find beans you like the sound of. No one roasts a bean to have a metallic taste so it could b en your technique if your Finding this with different roasters. Or machine cleanliness?

Do you weigh in and out.

Chocolatey is more your South American origins. Strength a function of how your brew more than a type of bean (unless you like italian type Robusta blends) but it might mean a darker roast for you.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

What water are you using?

Run just water through the group, does that on its own taste metalic?


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Sorry I should clarify.

I have 4/5 different types of beans I use mainly and I have the grind perfect (slightly different for each bean ) and I pull a very smooth and nice tasting espresso.

My water is good I use either tescos ashbeck or a blend of essential Waitrose and volvic 50/50

The water on its own is clean and tastes like water should if I pull through on its own.

I seem to have dark roasts that I sway too.

It's more what I should be looking for when buying new beans.

It's that bitter aftertaste I don't really like.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How is the grind perfect if you dont enjoy the taste? .. Define perfect please


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> How is the grind perfect is you dony enjoy the taste.. Define perfect please


Well perfect is again probably the wrong word.

I have a mignon and have found I get the best flavour if I grind the bean fine to the point just before it gets clumpy.

I have found that 18 grams in a vst basket with a pull time of around 36-45 seconds and a 36 gram output is what makes my favourite taste

If the shot pulls quicker I find usually a more bitter taste


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Gary G. Hope we can help. Sorry more questions.

What's your espresso set up?

What weight of dose are you putting in. 16g? 18g?

What's your extraction weight?


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hi Gary G. Hope we can help. Sorry more questions.
> 
> What's your espresso set up?
> 
> ...


My set up is pretty novice.

I have a rancilio Silvia I have just got my Mecoffee PID today but yet to install so I currently 'surf' the water to get a decent temp.

I have a mignon grinder too

I weigh 20 grams to single dose.

Throw away the first 2 grams to get rid of the beans still caught in the burs and then transfer the rest of the grind from a small dish to the porter filter (18 grams)

I then weigh the output and aim for 36 grams output over 36 seconds.

Some beans I find a better taste with a slightly longer pull of up too 45 seconds


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you stirring the grinds in the PF?

Are you using a naked PF?

Just trying to rule out a distribution issue rather than a bean issue.

What does the coffee taste like if it goes to 42g out?


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Are you stirring the grinds in the PF?
> 
> Are you using a naked PF?
> 
> ...


I suppose I don't really stir the grinds much.

Yes naked PF

42 grams is usually ok maybe a bit less sharp if that makes sense.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What beans are you currently using that taste sharp?


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> What beans are you currently using that taste sharp?


A local roaster that has a north west blend.










This is my 'go to' bean

He also roasts another dark blend which I seem to get good results with.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

GaryG said:


> A local roaster that has a north west blend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And these are the beans that taste sharp?

Sharp sound sour rather than bitter. Sounds like it's under rather over extracted. Try a slightly greater extraction weight 40-45g and see what it tastes like.

Try a Hasbean blend or a simple Colombian. Or Square mile Red Brick.

Something really forgiving and chocish


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> And these are the beans that taste sharp?
> 
> Sharp sound sour rather than bitter. Sounds like it's under rather over extracted. Try a slightly greater extraction weight 40-45g and see what it tastes like.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate I'll try that !


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@GaryG It's also worth including the beans in the photo as well, just a hand full.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Try Hasbeans Ahuchapan-El Salvador Finch Argentina Washed Bourbon.

Chocolate orange


----------

